# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Free Online SQL Formatter

## damaha

We have just release  a free  Online SQL Formatter
which can beautify different sql dialects for you on the fly with many format options.
and translate it to other languages such as C#, Java,Delphi 

Try it here:
http://www.wangz.net/gsqlparser/sqlpp/sqlformat.htm

----------


## damaha

Ver2.0 is available. It's 50% faster than ver1 with
other format parameters.

http://www.wangz.net/gsqlparser/sqlpp/sqlformat.htm

--James

----------


## damaha

Ver2.2 is available.  Better support of Oracle and MSSQL sql dialect,
with more beautify options.

http://www.wangz.net/gsqlparser/sqlpp/sqlformat.htm

--James

----------


## damaha

Ver2.3 is available. have a try here
http://www.wangz.net/gsqlparser/sqlpp/sqlformat.htm

--James

----------


## damaha

Html output is supported now, this feature is quite handy
when post sql in the forum or blogs. have a try:

http://www.wangz.net/gsqlparser/sqlpp/sqlformat.htm

----------

